# Server von Server4you?



## Gunah (24. November 2007)

moin,

da ich und nen kumpel uns einen Server holen wollen, wo wir auch gameServer drauf packen und an freunde, websapce bieten.... aber nicht viel...

hier der Link:
https://www.server4you.de/de/dedicated/showplan.php?products=0

was haltet ihr von Server4You oder kennt ihr bessere oder gleichwertige Server...
zu ähnlichem Preis...

danke schonmal im vorraus...

MfG Gunah


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. November 2007)

Morgen!

Also ich hab mich vor ein paar Jahren auch damit beschäftigt welchen Server ich nehmen soll. Und vom Leistungsumfang her ist Server4You fast unschlagbar. Jedoch habe ich viel gelesen, dass die vom Support her nicht gut sein sollen, und auch die Erreichbarkeit lässt anscheinend oft zu wünschen übrig. Schau einfach mal bei , da wirst du sicher fündig.

sc.


----------



## chmee (26. November 2007)

Meine Erfahrung zu Server4You:

Ich habe dort n Webhosting zu laufen. Ärgerliche Startprobleme, aber
nach Androhung der Kündigung aufgrund Nichterfüllung des Angebots
sind se mal aus den Puschen gekommen. Seitdem Problemlos. Habe
das Gefühl, da weiss die rechte Hand nicht, was die Linke macht. Irgendwie
chaotisch. Preislich aber sehr attraktiv.

Zu den Meinungen im Netz:
Tatsache ist, dass Menschen grundsätzlich eher den Mund aufmachen und
etwas schreiben, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Heisst also, Du wirst wenige
Rezensionen finden, die sagen, es wäre super. Ärger von der Seele zu schreiben
ist schneller getan ( befreiend ) als Lobeshymnen zu formulieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Flex (26. November 2007)

Gut, ich schreib jetzt sozusagen nicht direkt aus Mietererfahrung, aber ich habe mit einem S4Y Windows Rootserver ("PlusPower" Root) gearbeitet.

Das Ganze war ein Gameserver, in C# programmiert.

Das Problem war vor allem der Ping. Der schwankte zwischen 20 und 200, manchmal lag er auch im 4000er Bereich, dann ging gar nix mehr. Der telefonische Support ist meist absolut minderwertig und E-Mailanfragen dauerten in der Regel 1-2 Wochen. 
Aber ich kann chmee da zustimmen, sobald man denen droht, passiert sogar was, aber irgendwann hat man keine Lust mehr jedesmal den selben Hammer wieder auszupacken, weil man jedes Mal einen anderen Mitarbeiter an der Strippe hat. 

Ja, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist gut. Aber leider gehört zu Leistung meiner Meinung nach mehr als nur Hardware und die Anbindung.
Wir sind nach der Vertragslaufzeit zu Strato gewechselt. Dort ist es eindeutig angenehmer, allerdings auch rund 20€ teurer im Monat.


----------



## Gunah (27. November 2007)

habe von den Konnektivitätsproblemen gehört, leider kann ich nur von Buissness Server sprechen die wir bei Server4you haben..., also von der Arbeit aus... und dort geben die sich ja andere mühe... macht ja jede firma so...

MfG Gunah


----------

